# betta, tetras, guppies, and ghost shrimp?



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon tank that i would like to set up sometime in the future. I was thinking of some ideas of what to put in it, and was thinking of putting 1 betta, 6-8 neon tetras, 5-6 guppies (not the fancy ones so the betta wont attack them), and a few ghost shrimp. My question is not whether they would be compatible, because i have read in any places that that combination would be able to work. instead i just want to know if that's overcrowding. I don't think it's too many fish since the tank is pretty spacey, and the fish im thinking of adding are fairly small, but anyways i would like to get someone else's opinion.
Thanks


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not an expert and all that, but what gender of betta would you get? Cause I would wonder if the neons would stress about the betta in the tank? I not anexpert, though, so yeah.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

dragonfly26 said:


> I have a 29 gallon tank that i would like to set up sometime in the future. I was thinking of some ideas of what to put in it, and was thinking of putting 1 betta, 6-8 neon tetras, 5-6 guppies (not the fancy ones so the betta wont attack them), and a few ghost shrimp. My question is not whether they would be compatible, because i have read in any places that that combination would be able to work. instead i just want to know if that's overcrowding. I don't think it's too many fish since the tank is pretty spacey, and the fish im thinking of adding are fairly small, but anyways i would like to get someone else's opinion.
> Thanks


This would work fine, but make sure you get a female Betta. Also, you need an algae eater of some kind and I would suggest 2-3 Apple Snails or a Bristlenose Pleco. Also, I would go with about 10 Neons instead of 6-8.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not sure which gender of betta i would get. I guess a female would be okay. I wouldn't want to get any snails though. I currently have a male betta in a 10 gallon tank. I had an apple snail in there, but the betta would always nip at the poor little snail whenever it would come out of its shell (i have cories and a ghost shrimp, and he gets along with them perfectly). I wouldn't want the snails to go through the same thing  . As an algae eater, i would have some ghost shrimp, they're awesome little cleaners, or maybe a few otos


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The bio-load is reasonable, even if you increase the neons to 10-12. The trick is not to let the guppy population get out of control. I would skip the guppies and get 20 neons, but that's just me.

neons don't fit in bettas' mouths, but guppy fry do. Wonder if he would keep the population under control.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not dead set on getting guppies, I just want a small peaceful fish with different colors within its species (guppies can be orange, blue, yellow, etc,) So if you guys have any suggestions for small peaceful fish that i can keep with a betta and several neon tetras, and won't kill my ghost shrimp, that would be great


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd say it would be perfect without the fighter.....fighters often attack neons guppys and shrimps unless you get a lucky one.


----------



## dragonfly26 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cichlid Man said:


> I'd say it would be perfect without the fighter.....fighters often attack neons guppys and shrimps unless you get a lucky one.


I have a betta now that gets along with everything except snails and his own reflection  so i'll try my luck with the next betta. I'll introduce him last to reduce the chance of territorial behavior, and if i see he can't play nice with the others i would remove him into a tank of his own.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

i THINK it will work fine. I THINK you could keep a male betta in with it. DON'T TRUST ME! RESEARCH AND GET MORE IDEAS.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes and No. Depending on your betta, it may be able to or may not. My betta isn't aggressive at all and I have kept him with a bottom feeder and 2 African Dwarf Frogs. If your is not aggressive like some Bettas he should be fine as long as there is somewhere for him to get away if the other fish aggravate him. Like some type of cave or something. (Female bettas may be better)

The other fish should be fine together, like you said as long as the guppies aren't fancy. Make sure that you have places for the fish to escape, like the betta.

Good Luck!


----------

